# 10 Signs You're a Photo Geek



## Rienzphotoz (Sep 14, 2013)

As published by Digitalrev on youtube ... No. 6 applies to most of us on CR ;D
10 Signs You're a Photo Geek


----------



## Click (Sep 14, 2013)

;D I agree with you on the No 6 ;D

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## surapon (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanksssssssss.
Ha, Ha, Ha---I can see my self in the mirror now----Ha, Ha, Ha.
Surapon


----------



## comsense (Sep 14, 2013)

I have symptom #3 (conditional: with like minded friends) and #9.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Sep 14, 2013)

I don't know if I have the high score around here, but it isn't for a lack of trying!

Jim


----------



## 9VIII (Sep 15, 2013)

I'm an 8.5 out of 10.
I mostly buy new, and I usually talk about other nerdy stuff before cameras.


----------



## verysimplejason (Sep 15, 2013)

2-3 at most. #6 and talking mostly of cameras but only with friends who have the same hobby as mine. For part-time photography work, gear talk is minimal. It's mostly on how to engage the client, techniques and poses. It's more of a creative conversation than technical. Most of the time (when not working), I just bring my G11 so as to minimize the contents of my backpack except when our family goes to a place that's very interesting. For everyday photography, I find my G11 sufficient. If any smartphone will have manual controls + comparable IQ, I'll immediately switch my G11 for it.


----------



## CharlieB (Sep 15, 2013)

Ouch, #5 hurt.... 

Brought back old memories of the request to "bring a camera" for a group picture at a Christmas party. I wont go into the details.... too painful. Lets just say I outdid the Christmas lights, and the 32lb Majestic tripod was present.... the pain... I need a bourbon quick...


----------



## RGF (Sep 15, 2013)

thanks. now we need one for photography geek - focus on pictures, pictures, pictures, ... not just the camera and lens and gear


----------



## SPL (Sep 15, 2013)

Wow!,..this really made me laugh! My girlfriend pointed out that I have all the signs and that I need help!


----------



## RC (Sep 15, 2013)

Hilarious! Glad I'm not a geek by their standards.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Sep 15, 2013)

#6 :-[


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Sep 15, 2013)

CharlieB said:


> Ouch, #5 hurt....
> 
> Brought back old memories of the request to "bring a camera" for a group picture at a Christmas party. I wont go into the details.... too painful. Lets just say I outdid the Christmas lights, and the 32lb Majestic tripod was present.... the pain... I need a bourbon quick...


 I understand your pain ;D ... been there done that :-[


----------



## wickidwombat (Sep 16, 2013)

cant watch youtube here 

but i bet they forgot ...

when watching porn you critique Lighting whitebalance focus and composition

oh wait thats also blocked here...
damn


----------



## Viggo (Sep 16, 2013)

LOL, I'm a bit of a geek then. I thought that bringing the 200 L to go grocery shopping was something everybody did? You know, because I have seen lots of people do that never.


----------



## sandymandy (Sep 16, 2013)

9 applies to lots of ppl here  6 i include myself....rest secret haha


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Sep 16, 2013)

1,2,3, 6 & 7.

Somehow I managed to find an understanding girlfriend.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Sep 16, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> Somehow I managed to find an understanding girlfriend.



Me too, and she's instrumental to my photography because we go places together and she's very patient with me taking pictures, but also keeps track of time so we don't linger with one subject and move on in a timely manner. Sometimes she will even hold some of my gear for me, for instance if I'm using two bodies, she will hold the idle body (but she complains about the weight of a gripped body and the 70-200 f/2.8 IS II so I won't burden her too much). 

Somehow it works great for us - she likes going places and I love photography. Hence we're something of a dynamic duo!


----------



## Zv (Sep 16, 2013)

Man I need to get some new clothes!!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Sep 16, 2013)

wickidwombat said:


> when watching porn you critique Lighting whitebalance focus and composition


 ;D ;D ;D Now that would be the height of being a photo geek


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Sep 16, 2013)

SPL said:


> Wow!,..this really made me laugh! My girlfriend pointed out that I have all the signs and that I need help!


If it is any consolation, you are among brothers here with the same symptoms ;D


----------



## mrsfotografie (Sep 16, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > when watching porn you critique Lighting whitebalance focus and composition
> ...



On the other hand 'porn' may actually also apply to stills I guess. It brings a whole different meaning to the words 'exposure', 'aperture', and yes, 'focus breathing' heheheh  

Hmmm I'm a geek too, trying to express those things in photo-terminology... :


----------



## RLPhoto (Sep 16, 2013)

You might be a photo geek if you have painted your walls 18% grey.


----------



## RC (Sep 16, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> You might be a photo geek if you have painted your walls 18% grey.



;D ;D ;D


----------



## Click (Sep 16, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> You might be a photo geek if you have painted your walls 18% grey.



;D Good one! ;D


----------



## wickidwombat (Sep 17, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> You might be a photo geek if you have painted your walls 18% grey.



haha you joke but i was actually think about doing that in my study where i do my processing... :-[


----------



## Aglet (Sep 17, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> You might be a photo geek if you have painted your walls 18% grey.



Or added focus targets


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 17, 2013)

Aglet said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > You might be a photo geek if you have painted your walls 18% grey.
> ...



Or see pattern noise when you close your eyes.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Sep 17, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> You might be a photo geek if you have painted your walls 18% grey.



When I get my Sigma 200-500, I'll have it in 18% grey; Everyone and their monkey is going to take photos of it, they may as well look nice.

Jim

PS - Therein is another sign.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Sep 17, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Aglet said:
> 
> 
> > RLPhoto said:
> ...



Or try to analyze the bokeh of your own vision... ???


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Sep 17, 2013)

mrsfotografie said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Aglet said:
> ...


Since the past 2 years I have great bokeh in my vision ... all I need to do is remove my reading glasses ;D ... for deep dof I have to wear +2.00 reading glasses and it is only getting worse every year ;D


----------



## Aglet (Sep 19, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Aglet said:
> 
> 
> > RLPhoto said:
> ...


If I rub my eyes, REALLY HARD, I see some cool color patterns! ;D
If I don't then the noise is pretty random and organic and confined to luminance channel only. 
Since these sensors are always stuck on live-view I don't have the software to boost in real-time to check for possible underlying patterns. It's OK tho, because in normal earthly lighting conditions they have exceptional dynamic range, resolution and the ability to identify the faintest of adjacent shade/tonal differences, probably exceeding 16 bit/color. 

And with that I'm gonna go away and let that post-count sit for a little while.


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 19, 2013)

Aglet said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Aglet said:
> ...



You Devil you ;D


----------



## Fleetie (Sep 20, 2013)

...or if you carry and use pupil-dilating eyedrops to achieve a lower f-number and increased OOF blur.

Having had this done twice recently, it's unpleasant. You can't read for a couple of hours afterwards, and things are too bright, not surprisingly. It's not worth it, folks; don't bother!


----------



## rpt (Sep 20, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Aglet said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha!

I was wondering about your language an then I scrolled up ;D


----------



## mrsfotografie (Sep 20, 2013)

You might be a photo geek if you're part of the bag and/or lens of the month club (I just ordered the 35mm Sigma  )


----------



## RLPhoto (Sep 20, 2013)

You might be a photo geek if you named your German Shepherd Zeiss or Leica.


----------



## agierke (Sep 20, 2013)

You might be a photo geek if...

Your email is "[email protected]"

Flew that flag proudly until it was time to get a more professional communique.


----------



## Skywise (Sep 20, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> You might be a photo geek if you named your German Shepherd Zeiss or Leica.



"Tamron... come here boy! c'mon Tamron!"

Ehh... just doesn't have the same ring...


----------



## mrsfotografie (Sep 20, 2013)

Skywise said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > You might be a photo geek if you named your German Shepherd Zeiss or Leica.
> ...



Try 'Tammy' and 'Siggy' for your children! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 20, 2013)

I am working today in building 7D


----------



## Skywise (Sep 20, 2013)

mrsfotografie said:


> Try 'Tammy' and 'Siggy' for your children! ;D ;D ;D



I know a radio geek who named his dog Grundig!


----------



## mrsfotografie (Sep 20, 2013)

Skywise said:


> mrsfotografie said:
> 
> 
> > Try 'Tammy' and 'Siggy' for your children! ;D ;D ;D
> ...



I like that sort of zany thing


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 20, 2013)

Fleetie said:


> ...or if you carry and use pupil-dilating eyedrops to achieve a lower f-number and increased OOF blur.
> 
> Having had this done twice recently, it's unpleasant. You can't read for a couple of hours afterwards, and things are too bright, not surprisingly. It's not worth it, folks; don't bother!



Try increasing your shutter speed (ie, blink faster)


----------



## Ewinter (Sep 20, 2013)

Calling your dog 'L series' just doesn't work. How about fluorite?


----------



## mrsfotografie (Sep 21, 2013)

Ewinter said:


> Calling your dog 'L series' just doesn't work. How about fluorite?



If he's a real mover, call him 'Zoom'. If he's fast but usually sits still call him 'Prime' instead


----------



## MonteGraham (Sep 21, 2013)

#6 LOL 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Sep 24, 2013)

mrsfotografie said:


> Ewinter said:
> 
> 
> > Calling your dog 'L series' just doesn't work. How about fluorite?
> ...


 ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Sep 24, 2013)

agierke said:


> soandso.com


 ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Ewinter (Sep 25, 2013)

I'll have 3 dogs, one chihuahua, one sausage dog and one doberman. They'll be called 35/1.4, 135/2 and 200/2


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Sep 26, 2013)

Ewinter said:


> I'll have 3 dogs, one chihuahua, one sausage dog and one doberman. They'll be called 35/1.4, 135/2 and 200/2


You are hereby certified as a Photo Geek ;D


----------



## Ewinter (Sep 26, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Ewinter said:
> 
> 
> > I'll have 3 dogs, one chihuahua, one sausage dog and one doberman. They'll be called 35/1.4, 135/2 and 200/2
> ...


Great. Can I have the certificate in an uncompressed format for printing?


----------

